
Windows Holographic open to OEM's - kimburgess
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2016/06/01/opening-windows-holographic-to-partners-for-a-new-era-of-mixed-reality/
======
ratfacemcgee
That video is the most painful thing I've ever seen in my life.

Let me be clear when I say that. It was literally the most painful thing I've
ever seen.

When I was young, I stepped on a nail so long that it poked through my foot. I
was scared and in shock, so I slowly pulled the nail out of my foot. Blood
squirted everywhere and I passed out. I couldn't walk for weeks. Even today I
walk with a limp.

That was nothing compared to watching this video.

